# YouTube Video on Mirroring a Whiskey Bottle!



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes your heard me right, now you guys that are lovers of keeping your empty whiskey bottle will know what to do with them so the wife does not throw a fit! Watch the bottle transform from clear glass to a mirrored bottle in less then 5 minutes.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool Video, i really like that idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah cool vid! Didn't know it was a chemical process like that


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

is that also how they make "chrome" lightbulbs? very cool video!


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes that is how vintage car lighting is mirrored!


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Foileffects, That was very interesting!
Sage


----------

